# Herniated Disc....Ouch! :(



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

So a disc in my lower back decided to go south on me. I think I pop'ed the disc just getting out of bed last week but the strange thing was I did not really start feeling it until last weekend during a MTB race. Anyhow, so far I have had two visits with a Chiropractor and was recommended to spend some time with the Spinal Decompression machine they have. Have any of you tried this? If so did it help? 

Thanks,
Stover


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

I would recommend finding a good ortho who deals with back injuries. In general, spinal decompression has fallen well out of favor in medical circles.


----------



## homer8 (Nov 5, 2007)

Had a blown disc with fragments around 10 years ago....worst pain of my life...pain down into my left leg...foot drop, numbness, etc. Started out with PT and lots of NSAID's but didn't feel like I was progressing. Doc finally said that he thought I needed a laminectomy (sp?) but I opted for decompression therapy. 

Don't know if it was the decompression therapy or just time but it did resolve itself. It took around 6 months and I still have occasional problems to this day but have lost weight and worked on my core strength. My understanding is that up to 90% of disc herniation's will resolve in 6 to 12 months time if you use conservative and consistent therapy. Just depends if you can deal with the pain for that long.

Please stay away from surgery and only use it as a last resort....just read an article that a majority of disc fusions are unnecessary and risky.

Good Luck


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Chiropractic, Spinal Decompression, and McKenzie Method is the best routine for most disc injuries.


----------



## loydfl (Jan 5, 2006)

Once you get past the initial pain points using the above methods, do not forget to do core training, this will help stabilize your back.


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

loydfl said:


> Once you get past the initial pain points using the above methods, do not forget to do core training, this will help stabilize your back.


Yeah. Still working on the pain part.Got my MRI back the other day and confirmed three unhappy dics. One was even torn/ruptured. I'm scheduled to see a specialist tomorrow and discuss getting a cortizone shot.


----------



## homer8 (Nov 5, 2007)

Stover,

Sorry to hear that. With all the pain you are experiencing I understand how desperate you can be to get back to normal as quickly as possible. 

That being said I would be more than happy to send you a copy of my original diagnosis....fragmented disc L5/S1, bulging discs L3/L4/L5, spinal stenosis. 

I did recover with conservative therapy and NO surgery.....if you can get a second opinion, do it and let your Doc. know you want to be conservative. 

This will take some time and patience on your part....if you are having major foot drop, incontinence...by all means see your Doc and consider all options. But think conservative treatment and accept the fact that it does take some time.

I don't want to get too "woo woo" alternative medicine, but I would recommend a couple other things....Google "Dr. John Sarno"....read his books, it will help you deal with some of the mental aspects of this. Also try drinking a gallon of water a day, take a tablespoon of Carlsons Fish Oil (Not Cod Liver), take a liquid glucosamine /chondroitin product,and eat a ton of ginger to help with the inflammation.

More than happy to help if I can....Have been in your situation and hated every second of it.

Good Luck,

Paul


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks homer8,

Got back from the ortho and I am scheduled for some cortizone shots on Monday. L3/L4/L5/S1 are shot. The ortho is a sports meds doc and seemed confident I could ride again but did say its going to be awhile. Lots of rehab and I think I'm going to have to take up swimming for a while to keep up my cardio.



homer8 said:


> Stover,
> Sorry to hear that. With all the pain you are experiencing I understand how desperate you can be to get back to normal as quickly as possible.
> 
> That being said I would be more than happy to send you a copy of my original diagnosis....fragmented disc L5/S1, bulging discs L3/L4/L5, spinal stenosis.
> ...


----------



## BenR (Mar 31, 2007)

I would really recommend finding a Pilates instructor that deals with back issues....you get the decompression coupled with the core strength...it address what typically causes the issue and creates the fix and prevention...really changes things...BR


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, Pilates was 'prescribed' for my herniated, ruptured and degenerated discs and it really helped. Core strengthening is key, along with the stretching and decompressing exercises on the specialized Pilates equipment. I would seriously consider this recommendation.

If the discs are bulging out toward your back as mine were, it really helped to stretch by arching my back forward, curling up in a ball on the floor. Stretching the wrong way by leaning backward and compressing the bulging discs set me back several days. 

I've gone through what you are going through several times over the past 20+ years and it is absolutely the worst pain a person could have. I'd much rather break several major bones than herniate another disc and deal with pain shooting down into my feet for months. 

Good luck.


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep. I'm planning to try Pilates or Yoga or something to increase my core strength. I always thought my core was in good shape, I usually would goto the gym 3x a week and do crunches and then ride 2x's on the weekends usually. Obviously I was wrong.



BenR said:


> I would really recommend finding a Pilates instructor that deals with back issues....you get the decompression coupled with the core strength...it address what typically causes the issue and creates the fix and prevention...really changes things...BR


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

chiropractors are quacks, stay away.


----------



## Halo7.62 (Apr 6, 2007)

A lot of good advice here, well except for #12 anyway. Core and flexibilty training are vital! Also try myofascial release, it's important to keep your hamstrings and glutes stretched and loose, as they tighten they cause the pelvis to tilt putting even more strain on the back. Keep in mind that you have an injury, what you put into your body (quality of proteins, carbs and healthy fats) will play a very important role in allowing your body to heal. Don't let ignorance push you away from chiropratic or Eastern medicines. If it get your ass back on the bike does it matter?! Good Luck


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

As you exercise your muscles will gain strength as well as size. The latter is more important in your low back muscles as they tend to act like a balloon on tha fascia that connects to your glutes/low back/ lats (thoracolumbar fascia) This takes some of the strain off the facets that are now taking the brunt of the force your discs used to take. Core and back muscles are key. Your discs and facets usually have about an 80-20 split of percentage of force applied, with the disc taking up 80%. When the disc goes, that force is applied to the facets, which are a very small synovial joint, much like your knee, in that they do not respond well to excess shear and compression. That is the exact force induced when the disc is not as healthy as it can be. All that being said, your disc will never be where it was before the injury. It is a non vascular tissue and the only part of the disc that has any part in the cushion effect is the nucleus pulposus, or the part that people often mistaken for jelly. When its gone, it does not come back and the pressure has to go somewhere. Once it begins extruding (bulging) past the annulus fibrosis (the outer part of the disc) your cerebrospinal fluid can have an inflammatory effect on it swelling the area around a peripheral nerve. Strong back muscles can help. Typically if your pain distally, or farther away from the injury site, is worse than the pain in your back, and it is a radiating pain, meaning it has a distinct demarcation indicating it is following a nerve path rooted from the intervertebral canal of that disc, then you may be a candidate for disc surgery or a lamenectomy (they remove part of your vertebra and fuse the remaining bodies together). If not, usually only conservative approaches are taken. Recently an article published in SPINE brought to light the fact that the outcomes for both surgery and conservative treatments were the same, and that the risk of infection by performing surgery far outweighed the minimal benefit. not to mention the cost. DO NOT SEE A TRAINER OR PILATES INSTRUCTOR! They are not trained in this information. I know, I used to be a trainer and I feel I knew alot more than my peers. I am in Physical Therapy school now and realize that I did not know what I thought I did. The body is not as simple as reading a text. Unless the trainer has dissected cadavers and knows how fascia and muscle relate and how that relationship is more than pulling, they are simply unqualified. 95% of trainers don't know what movements aggravate the disc (flexion) or which ones aggravate the facet (extension/rotation). I'm not bagging on them, it is just a simple fact. They have their purpose, and it is not with spinal injuries, which is what this is. Pilates is the same. It was developed as a means for fitness, not spinal rehab. If you start feeling numbness or tingling in your legs you have more going on that needs to be addressed. As odd as this sounds if you notice your urination cycles are odd or that you are having trouble with urinal incontinence you may have a larger issue going on. If you feel what is called saddle parestesia which is where your crotch is numb or tingly where a saddle would be, that indicates a pretty large area of neural distribution and you should see a doc. I recommend seeing a QUALIFIED PT or a QUALIFIED chiro. I believe the PT will be more able to help because they are specifically trained in strengthening the muscles in the proper manner. I am not for chiro's personally, but there are some great ones out there if you look. We all have bad apples in any profession. You know if a PT is good if they actually take the time to work with you rather than dump you off on a tech, and you know if a chiro is good if they do more than pop you 6 days a week and hope for the best. Search around and if you need to see if the things they say sound like what I'm saying. Some incongruency is acceptable as we all have different ways of explaining things, but if nothing sounds like the things I say, you know you have a quack.


----------



## homer8 (Nov 5, 2007)

pwrtrainer said:


> As you exercise your muscles will gain strength as well as size. The latter is more important in your low back muscles as they tend to act like a balloon on tha fascia that connects to your glutes/low back/ lats (thoracolumbar fascia) This takes some of the strain off the facets that are now taking the brunt of the force your discs used to take.
> 
> Core and back muscles are key. Your discs and facets usually have about an 80-20 split of percentage of force applied, with the disc taking up 80%. When the disc goes, that force is applied to the facets, which are a very small synovial joint, much like your knee, in that they do not respond well to excess shear and compression. That is the exact force induced when the disc is not as healthy as it can be.
> 
> ...


Yeah what he said....broken up just a bit...good advice!

No offense PW....great advice but I struggled getting through it...and no I'm not a grammar Nazi...you can chalk it up to being a simpleton.


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I received three Cortizone injections in the L3/L4/L5/S1 discs yesterday. I think the proceedure went very well. The doctor said it will be a few days until I start seeing & feeling an improvement so I am keeping my hopes up. I'm staying at home for the next two weeks so I really hope the ability to just rest will help me recover quickly.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

homer8 said:


> Yeah what he said....broken up just a bit...good advice!
> 
> No offense PW....great advice but I struggled getting through it...and no I'm not a grammar Nazi...you can chalk it up to being a simpleton.


None taken. I get going on a tyraid and my ideas start to resemble a blarney. Plus my wife was yelling at me to get off the computer so I couldn't make paragraphs...thanks.


----------



## ryaspo (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel your pain stover, I recently joined the L5/S1 club about 3 weeks ago. The pain I had was such that it has been easy to take it easy and not jump back on the bike. I also had an epidural steroid injection and it took about 3 days to be effective, but it was like magic. I also have been having decompression therapy (my wife also responded well to it) and it has been helpful, at least I am a believer. Also my .02$ don't forget about ice, I have also been taking bromaline (found in pineapples but i take supplement) and extra Vitamin C during the acute phase. Good luck and hears to a quick recovery!


----------



## arielbackpain (Nov 29, 2012)

Herniated Disc Pain Relief and Treatments Guide.

Herniated discs are a major cause of disability in people under 45.
I am one of those people.
For the past 3 years I suffer L5S1 disc hernia, the most common type of hernia.
But each case is slightly different and that makes it very difficult to treat.
In my case I also have hyperlordosis, scoliosis and spina bifida. 
I have been trying countless treatments and supposed cures. I was often left in disappointment but fortunately found some sources of relief.
I'm not a doctor, just a student with lots of experience with a mother which is a doctor.
At this time, despite my efforts, I have reached a point where I need surgery.
But if I have had the experience and the knowledge I have now I could have avoided this complicated situation for sure.
That's why I made a PDF with my experience and everything I’ve investigated and used to relieve my pain over the years.

I offer this guide for FREE to those who ask me by mail to this address.
dibujantesautocadrb(at)gmail(dot)com

Since my insurance does not cover this type of operation I'm asking for help through the IndieGoGo platform. There I explain who I am and where I come from, watch it if you can and share it if you like it.


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

I just find out that I have an L5S1 extrusion disc.. My pain level is pretty mild and my numbness and tingling comes and goes. I have a little bit of a foot drop Doctors are saying the I need surgery but i am going to try every possible therapy before considering surgery unless foot drop does not go away with Chiro and PT.. I was told by the Chiro that he is concern about the foot drop because it means that the nerve is getting damage.. I know everybody is different but the 4 consistent things I have heard is Chiro, PT, Yoga ans Swimming. The question that I have is How long you we should wait or you guys have waited before considering surgery. I am going into my 4 weeks and I hated because I can't ride or play soccer...No problem walking, just limping because of the foot drop.. Good luck!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

gera72 said:


> I just find out that I have an L5S1 extrusion disc.. My pain level is pretty mild and my numbness and tingling comes and goes. I have a little bit of a foot drop Doctors are saying the I need surgery but i am going to try every possible therapy before considering surgery unless foot drop does not go away with Chiro and PT.. I was told by the Chiro that he is concern about the foot drop because it means that the nerve is getting damage.. I know everybody is different but the 4 consistent things I have heard is Chiro, PT, Yoga ans Swimming. The question that I have is How long you we should wait or you guys have waited before considering surgery. I am going into my 4 weeks and I hated because I can't ride or play soccer...No problem walking, just limping because of the foot drop.. Good luck!


I'm a chiropractor that owns and operates a large chiropractic/physical therapy clinic. I think the two best tools for managing herniated discs are spinal decompression and McKenzie Method. Foot drop is a serious concern. Four weeks is plenty of time to try a treatment. Are you getting better? If not, move on to something else. If you are still having foot drop after another few weeks, I'd give strong consideration to surgery. Foot drop can become permanent if the nerve compression persists. One surgeon told me the patient has 4 months before there is concern for permanent nerve damage. Everyone is different. I'm not sure I'd go more than 2 months. Do everything you can to avoid surgery but don't go into denial.


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

bsdc said:


> I'm a chiropractor that owns and operates a large chiropractic/physical therapy clinic. I think the two best tools for managing herniated discs are spinal decompression and McKenzie Method. Foot drop is a serious concern. Four weeks is plenty of time to try a treatment. Are you getting better? If not, move on to something else. If you are still having foot drop after another few weeks, I'd give strong consideration to surgery. Foot drop can become permanent if the nerve compression persists. One surgeon told me the patient has 4 months before there is concern for permanent nerve damage. Everyone is different. I'm not sure I'd go more than 2 months. Do everything you can to avoid surgery but don't go into denial.


BSDC thanks for your adviced. Foot drop started 4 weeks ago, and it is getting better very slowly or maybe still the same (can't stand on my heels). I will research the Mckenzie Method. I haven't heard about it.. Also have an appointment with surgeon next week. let see what he says when sees the MRI.-thanks again..


----------



## Netminder29 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had an L5S1 disc herniation in the spring of 2009. Really sorry for anyone that has to go through a disc injury. I know how it is. Initially it was so bad I could barely lift a coffee mug off the table and had some really uncomfortable sciatica. The slightest twist or movement would continuously aggravate it and I couldn’t get over the hump. I came across the book on the site healyourbulgingdisc . com. (I'm new on here it won't let me post a hyperlink until i have more posts) by a chiropractor Dr. Ron Daulton Jr. I'm not getting paid to promote this or anything. I know it looks kind of cheesy but I rehabbed using the routine in this book and it basically saved my life. It is a step by step program that starts light and gradually progresses as you heal. It involves a series of stretching/strengthening exercises combined with chiropractic care, massage therapy, supplements, yoga, exercise, etc. Cycling and swimming were also a big part of my routine. There is so much detail in the book. A lot of it is common sense (healthy lifestyle, good nutrition, etc.) but there are a lot of little things most people wouldn’t consider. Every aspect of the lifestyle required to promote a healthy back is detailed. You could spend months on the internet and not find all the information in the book. It works best following the guidelines in the book as closesly as possible which does get a little pricey since it requires you to buy some additional stuff (therapy ball, resistance bands, supplements, massage therapy, etc.) but it is all quality and worth every penny in my opinion to avoid doctor visits or surgery in the worst case. With a lot of discipline, the majority of back injuries can be healed on their own. Also Dr. Daulton was very responsive and helpful through email so you get some personalized advice. Anyway everyone's different and who knows if it would work for everyone but hopefully someone finds this useful. The results were remarkable for me after the first 6 months to a year. It's now coming up on 4 years and I have very little if any lower back discomfort at this point. Best part is, in that time I’ve still been able to ride the bike regularly.


----------



## Netminder29 (Dec 6, 2012)

Netminder29 said:


> I had an L5S1 disc herniation in the spring of 2009. Really sorry for anyone that has to go through a disc injury. I know how it is. Initially it was so bad I could barely lift a coffee mug off the table and had some really uncomfortable sciatica. The slightest twist or movement would continuously aggravate it and I couldn't get over the hump. I came across the book on the site healyourbulgingdisc . com. (I'm new on here it won't let me post a hyperlink until i have more posts) by a chiropractor Dr. Ron Daulton Jr. I'm not getting paid to promote this or anything. I know it looks kind of cheesy but I rehabbed using the routine in this book and it basically saved my life. It is a step by step program that starts light and gradually progresses as you heal. It involves a series of stretching/strengthening exercises combined with chiropractic care, massage therapy, supplements, yoga, exercise, etc. Cycling and swimming were also a big part of my routine. There is so much detail in the book. A lot of it is common sense (healthy lifestyle, good nutrition, etc.) but there are a lot of little things most people wouldn't consider. Every aspect of the lifestyle required to promote a healthy back is detailed. You could spend months on the internet and not find all the information in the book. It works best following the guidelines in the book as closesly as possible which does get a little pricey since it requires you to buy some additional stuff (therapy ball, resistance bands, supplements, massage therapy, etc.) but it is all quality and worth every penny in my opinion to avoid doctor visits or surgery in the worst case. With a lot of discipline, the majority of back injuries can be healed on their own. Also Dr. Daulton was very responsive and helpful through email so you get some personalized advice. Anyway everyone's different and who knows if it would work for everyone but hopefully someone finds this useful. The results were remarkable for me after the first 6 months to a year. It's now coming up on 4 years and I have very little if any lower back discomfort at this point. Best part is, in that time I've still been able to ride the bike regularly.


Forgot to mention there are separate strengthening/stretching exercises for low back, mid back and neck depending on your type of injury.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm dealing with this as well (since early October) Just finished a month of PT which included stretching and core strength exercises. It helped me quite a bit but not enough to allow me to ride as I'd like.

Besides the lower back pain I experienced horrible pain shooting into my right leg, enough to drop me in my tracks. After the month of PT I decided to try Chiropractic treatment. After 3 visits I've made seen even more improvement but I'm still nowhere my old self.

My main problem now is weakness in my right leg. I can support my weight on my left lef w/o any problem but when I try to stand on the right leg only there's no way I have the strength to do it. There's no pain, just no strength. Really stinks. I go in for an MRI tomorrow.

And, forgive my ignorance, but what is foot drop?


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Onepivot- Foot Drop is when you are limping or walking funny, it seems like I do not do the same movement in my left foot than my right..I also have no pain or very little once in awhile(which they said it is worst because, it means that the nerve is getting damage). Definitely go and have an MRI. I am doing both PT and Chiro.. My Chiro want to see me everyday- He said I can do Recum.. Bike or Eliptical but. what it sucks the most is not being able to get in a real bike and go to the trails..
Good Luck with you MRI..


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

gera72 said:


> Onepivot- Foot Drop is when you are limping or walking funny, it seems like I do not do the same movement in my left foot than my right..I also have no pain or very little once in awhile(which they said it is worst because, it means that the nerve is getting damage). Definitely go and have an MRI. I am doing both PT and Chiro.. My Chiro want to see me everyday- He said I can do Recum.. Bike or Eliptical but. what it sucks the most is not being able to get in a real bike and go to the trails..
> Good Luck with you MRI..


Damn. Sounds like I likely have some nerve damage going on. My PT and Chiro both said riding is OK as long as I don't overdo it. Overdoing it is not possible since I can barely push with my right leg.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

My L1-L2 disc burst about 10 years ago, it hasn't healed but I have learned to not make it worse. Riding has always been one thing that doesn't aggravate it even tho it's what caused it, ironic! What's helped me is to avoid certain movements and strains and doing core strengthening exercises. Good luck and keep on truckin!


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Today went to the Surgeon and he said that as long as I am getting better I don't need surgery, fiuuuuu!! big relief for me, He also said that I can ride my back..Eventhough my pain is very mild, is more like a discomfort.. but numbness and thingling still there, I don't feel confifent to ride in the mountain.. I will start next year!!.. Good luck to everyone here.. BY the way. are there special Full Suspension bikes for XC.?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

rollarducks said:


> yeah, I would recommend finding a good ortho who deals with back injuries. In general, spinal decompression has fallen well out of favor in medical circles.


Not true. I'm a chiropractor in a small town. I have a couple of family practitioners who are hesitant to refer patients for traditional chiropractic care but will refer from spinal decompression. One came in to treat her disc injury and had great results.

Years ago, an orthopedic surgeon friend came into my office to find out why I wasn't referring him as many patients. I told him I was having really good results with spinal decompression and McKenzie Method. I guess it fell out of favor with him.

While chiropractors have popularized spinal decompression, I'm seeing it more and more in physical therapy and medical offices. I even know some orthopedic surgeons who have them in their offices. Never-the-less, I think it's way underutilized. I think it's almost criminal to do most disc surgery without trying spinal decompression first.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a herniated disc way back 2004 when I tried to upright my motorcycle (400cc Bandit) when I dropped it. I tried to upright it the wrong way and blew my back. After 3 months of PT and ultrasonic sessions, the pain was gone. But recently, it's kind of coming back again but not when I'm biking. It comes back when I'm standing for walking slowly for several hours. I don't know if my core strength has anything to do with it but as I mentioned, it's not an issue when I'm biking 100 kms a week.


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

So, How did you guys with back injuries/herniations make out? I'm going through this right now. I had severe lower back pain for about a month now from a bad slip while walking down a steep hill. The lower back pain has gotten better with chiro adjustments, anti-inflamatories and rest. Now, I'm left with a numb left leg for the the past few weeks that is very annoying but not as painful as the back was. I'm scheduled to see my family Doc this Tuesday to review and send me for an MRI. I'm trying to find out what I can and can not do. The pain and numbness goes away and feels better when I walk and doing active stuff. Then, when I get done and sit around the leg goes numb again. I'm trying to find out which stretches/exercises are best for this injury. I guess I will not find out until we see what the MRI shows. Which way should I be stretching my back? Is doing press-ups(cobra) back extensions ok or should I be streching the spine the other way(hunching forward, crunches, rolling like a ball) Any advice? I just don't want to injury it more or prolong the healing process. What about riding? It does not hurt when I ride or walk as I said before.


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gruitr1 said:


> So, How did you guys with back injuries/herniations make out? I'm going through this right now. I had severe lower back pain for about a month now from a bad slip while walking down a steep hill. The lower back pain has gotten better with chiro adjustments, anti-inflamatories and rest. Now, I'm left with a numb left leg for the the past few weeks that is very annoying but not as painful as the back was. I'm scheduled to see my family Doc this.......


I did both Chiropractor and PT for almost a year, At the end I stay with PT only because was closer to my house. My pain and numbness has gone away, however I still have a very mild foot drop.. not an issue. PT said is going to take awhile before I go back to 100% but started riding back again as soon as i did not had any pain or numbness.. I have been doing 30mi. road bike and 14mi MTB with no issues.. I do stretches as much I can. Wait for your MRI and then continue with PT and Chiropractor if you can-Good luck


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a herniated disc about 10 years ago. I tried the Chiropractor several times getting worse each time and the last adjustment got this warm tingling feeling in my back that left my right leg and side numb. I could not walk anymore and had tremendous pain in my back and leg. Went to a neuro surgeon on Thursday got a MRI on Friday and had surgery on Monday. The surgery was microscopic and the stay in the hospitable was less than 24 hrs. Recovery was about four weeks. In my case I think the chiropractor made things worse and I would not go to one again. The chiropractor did say they could not help me anymore and to go to a MD.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Gruitr1 said:


> So, How did you guys with back injuries/herniations make out? I'm going through this right now. I had severe lower back pain for about a month now from a bad slip while walking down a steep hill. The lower back pain has gotten better with chiro adjustments, anti-inflamatories and rest. Now, I'm left with a numb left leg for the the past few weeks that is very annoying but not as painful as the back was. I'm scheduled to see my family Doc this Tuesday to review and send me for an MRI. I'm trying to find out what I can and can not do. The pain and numbness goes away and feels better when I walk and doing active stuff. Then, when I get done and sit around the leg goes numb again. I'm trying to find out which stretches/exercises are best for this injury. I guess I will not find out until we see what the MRI shows. Which way should I be stretching my back? Is doing press-ups(cobra) back extensions ok or should I be streching the spine the other way(hunching forward, crunches, rolling like a ball) Any advice? I just don't want to injury it more or prolong the healing process. What about riding? It does not hurt when I ride or walk as I said before.


You are describing the presentation of a classic flexion biased disc injury. Find someone certified in the McKenzie Method. It's a simple but very effective method for evaluating and treating disc injuries. They'll be able to explain to you why sitting is worse, and standing/walking are better. They'll explain why press-ups (cobra) will likely to help and hunching forward, crunching and rolling like a ball will likely make you worse.

If riding doesn't make it worse then you can likely continue. I had one patient who was in pain in just about every position (sitting, standing, laying down). The only time he was pain free was riding his bike. Part of his rehab was riding his bike.

The McKenzie Institute - The McKenzie Method


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

I had bad back pain on and off for almost 10 years. My chiro told me it was due to my leg length discrepancy. I had broken my femur about 10 years prior which caused my discrepancy. About evey 4-6 months my back would go out and it was getting progressively worse. I ended up getting a script for physical therapy.

My first day the therapists asked if I got a MRI. I explained that I didn't want an MRI because that would lead to surgery. It's the american way. He laughed and shared a study on MRI's. 98 men and women without back pain were given an MRI. Most had back issues like bulging discs. The MRI's were given to surgeons and most would have recommend surgery. Here's the study MMS: Error. He also told me of a follow up study where they gave those MRI's to physicians and asked if they would recommend surgery based on the MRI's. Many would.

My treatment went well. I had a functional issue where my left medial glut had amnesia. This was probably due to being on crutches for a year.

Long and short, if I was in your shoes I would jump into anything that required surgery. At least no without trying many other options.


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Poe4soul said:


> I had bad back pain on and off for almost 10 years. My chiro told me it was due to my leg length discrepancy. I had broken my femur about 10 years prior which caused my discrepancy. About evey 4-6 months my back would go out and it was getting progressively worse. I ended up getting a script for physical therapy.
> 
> My first day the therapists asked if I got a MRI. I explained that I didn't want an MRI because that would lead to surgery. It's the american way. He laughed and shared a study on MRI's. 98 men and women without back pain were given an MRI. Most had back issues like bulging discs. The MRI's were given to surgeons and most would have recommend surgery. Here's the study MMS: Error. He also told me of a follow up study where they gave those MRI's to physicians and asked if they would recommend surgery based on the MRI's. Many would.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! Went to the Doc and gave me a few tests for strength, flexibility, etc.. Didn't get an MRI yet. He gave me a steroid pack to reduce the inflammation. The pain/numbness in my leg is getter milder and improving. Sitting is the worse. We'll see how the next week goes. Been stretching/exercising core allot!! Thanks!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I had 3 herniated disc in my neck, due to old trauma injuries....my chiro, a friend of mine refused to touch it, and instead gave me a really simple little cervical traction device that consists of a triangular pillow and a strap that you hang a weight from the edge of a table or bed that you lie on. I did that, along with simultaneous acupuncture and therapy laser 5 days a week, and in 3 weeks I was virtually symptom free. 

Out of a couple hundred disc herniation and/or spinal stenosis cases, only a handful did not respond fairly quickly to this combo of three therapies. Even several 'failed' back surgery cases got better. I found that surprising. 

And yes, once the area of herniation/stenosis is stabilized, by all means begin exercises under the initial guidance of a PT. The multifidus muscle, often never even mentioned, is perhaps the most 'core' muscle you have. Lengthening and strengthening it will really help prevent recurrence of symptoms once you are out of the acute inflammatory stage.

Only in a few cases is the risk so dire that surgery is necessary. Thank god for surgeons when the situation calls for it!


----------



## GSNED (Mar 15, 2013)

I am currently going through the same thing - MRI shows L4L5 5mm out into the nerve and 7mm on the L5-S1, I wonder how this compares to others? The chiro said he was surprised I could function. I went to my primary and they rushed me into a nuero. Nuero said surgery or two epidurals at this point. Problem is he thinks one disk might have ruptured and "leaked" in which case epidurals won't be an option? So I go get another MRI with contrast on Wednesday and we'll go from. Worst part is I live in PHX, we are a few months into our ideal riding season  part of my problem being I really pushed it hard in October. I am interested in hearing how this compares to others, especially the folks that just did PT. The pain right now is unreal


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

If you can function and walk normally, you should be able to heal. The pain will pass once the fragment dries out. If, when the pain is gone, you have progressive neurological deficits, you should have surgery to prevent getting into a disabling situation with no way out.

I've done close to 5000 hours of core/leg excercises and focussed rehab. I have dedicated everything anyone can and still have a disk that won't hold up along with permanent numbness and lack of reflexes in my right leg. Now my left leg is buckled going on 7 months and I am looking at disc replacement at 31. Should be good after that though :thumbsup:

Work hard and don't do anything stupid! If you can function without symptoms for 3 months you are likely healed and can get back to doing more strenuous things.


----------



## Dango Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

I herniated C5/C6 about 10 years ago while working out. Most pain I've ever been in, radiated down my right arm and forced me off the bike for over a year. I didn't have health insurance at the time and when I finally got it (almost a year later), Physical therapy made it tolerable in about 10 weeks but my neurologist told me that I would need surgery eventually. I've had a few flare ups since the initial injury but none lasted more than a few weeks until this past August. I went over the bars and off a ledge, landing flat on my back. I got up and rode out of the woods but knew something was wrong. I went to the chiropractor for a few weeks until for someone reason the pain greatly intensified to the point of being debilitating. I had an MRI and it showed a small herniation of C5/C6 pinching nerves on the right and a MASSIVE herniation on C6/C7 pinching nerves on the left. Nothing I did helped. I met with a neurologist again and was advised that due to the size of the herniation (the disc exploded and was in little pieces), he was only recommending surgery. I had spinal fusion just under two weeks ago and feel better than I have in 3 Months. I have none of the initial nerve pain and the pain from the surgery is minimal (I was taking hydro's like they were candy prior to surgery and haven't taken one since the day after surgery). Doc says my only restriction after recovering will be no helmet to helmet contact sports. I am considering getting a Leatt Brace or something else to protect my neck and spine. I can't wait to heal up to get back on the bike but want to as protected as possible.


----------

